# Gigging Charter



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello and yes I am new to the forums here. Just moved here and wanted to charter a gigging trip for flounder for my wife and I. Never did this before so rookie is not the word for it.. LOL Please respond and yes boat has to be nice size cause I am a big man..

Jeff


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok I have checked everyday to see if someone would take us flounder gigging. Paying for the trip is no problem. We have never been and wanted to see what it was like. If you have it in your heart to take to rookies and show us a good time gigging email me at [email protected]

Jeff


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Bump! I realize he didn't promise to leave the bananas at home, but he's dangling a carrot that sounds like a good deal for someone.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dont take it to heart if you dont hook up with someone. Gigging spots are very secretive around here. Its nothing personal people are just very protective of their gigging. Goodluck on the find.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm probably too far East, but I can take you out of the Tallahassee area.


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

Good lucking rig!


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks and I will get in touch with you when I go over to Madison, Florida to visit family. Wife wanted to try it and best I found on the net was in Jacksonville but she don"t leave her dogs for 24 hours. Please send me a email at [email protected] and we shall stay in touch. 

Jeff


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and I understanding fishing spots. I will always hire a boat before I own one .. LOL Wife wanted to try flounder gigging and I prefer back water river fishing with a cricket and no waves.. I did read about the Swoop out of destin and took her offshore the other day. Caught 4 fish and gave them away.. LOL ... I will be doing a lot of fishing because she loves to fish even if its in a mud puddle... I see over 900 people have looked at this post and not even one has been willing to take us local. Just something we wanted to try one time.

Jeff


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Just remember, of the 900 readers, there's probably not 25 among them that target flounder. Additionally, flounder boats are generally two person (average sized)operations, so having three people on board will slim the 25 number down to 1 or 2 with craft large enough to take you guys out and still float in skinny water. JMHO


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Email sent.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice rig BBB


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

WOW!!!! I see why everyone likes to flounder gig... I would like to thank a young man from Jay and I will call him Mr. J...!!! We went out last night and kicked the lights on and gigged 6 flounder and 3 sheepshead... Its a different world out there but the wind was a killer.. I understand why you got to have good eye sight... LOL Again thanks to the post on here someone did let me try it for the first time. Will I go and buy a boat and start flounder gigging.. Dont think this is something my wife will do because she dont like waiting to see a fish... LOL Once again thanks for all the input.... If someone is going out and wants a fill in or extra hand just email me because I had a blast.

Jeff


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a fun time! I have been one time and I only got 2 and I have been wanting to go again ever since!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This is how it starts. 

Then a boat....Then 12V Lights, Then a generator and Halogen lights, Then a quieter
generator and HPS Lights.

Get Ready to spend some money. Ha!

Brother and I were talking about going...but that wind has been to high and from the wrong direction for us.


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Good thing I have a wife that says spend money on fishing and not hunting... Last time she said that I went and bought my 4x4 ATV... I did have a blast and it was fun... All cleaned and ready to go again. I will think about sleep later on.... LOL

Jeff


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

Jeff, Glad you enjoyed your trip! hopefully next time the wind will let up and let us go to some other (secret spots) ....lol we had a ok night for the conditions .. hopefully some of these other people will share some more info with you but for the first trip of the year we didn't do so bad! always remember (give a man a fish he eats for a day! Teach him to fish he can eat for a lifetime!) Thanks again and hopefully we can do it again ! Team Sea~N~Red ... Justin Nowling


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

Jeff, when you get ready to buy a boat let me know I may beready to sale mine! all you would need to do is hook it up and go fishing and you could start at the top...as the one guy said usually 12V then a generator then a quiet generator ..... thats where I'm at and I'm gonna get that extended run fuel tank working properly you could be in a turn key boat!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Uh oh! Two PFF lifers have just been created.:shedevil Now I've got the itch to go...


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Hiya Justin and thanks again for all the fun.. Felt like I had a hang over with three hours of sleep before going outside this morning. Fish cleaned and I am having some of them today. We can talk boat little later maybe.. LOL Hey watch the wind and if you see a good night just call.. Just like before I got it covered !!! Looked at 10 homes and feel in love with one so not sure right now about buying a boat just yet. LOL BTW thanks again for being so kind and showing me what flounder gigging is like. 

Jeff


----------

